# Posting Jim Francis's stuff for sale in the classified



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I've begun posting items from Jim Francis's estate in the classified ads here. I'm sellling all of Jim's stuff on behalf of his wife Becky. As I add to the list of stuff for sale, I'll repost here so that this comes to the top. So far, I've got most of the Hartford and Don Winters stuff posted...and tools (in Accessories).


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Mike,

I'll take the Waycar & interior kits.Please email me at [email protected]

Chuckger


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim's stuff is selling well. I'm being questioned by many on whether the Hartford kits have the wood with them...or the trucks with them. I don't know. I'm going up Friday to see. I think they are complete kits with metal, wood, and trucks, because the boxes are about 8"x 3"x 20". That's way too big for a kit without the wood...but as I said, I'll check. I've got the same question on trucks regarding the Don Winter's kits. Gonna being opening up a lot of sealed boxes. Jim never opened these kits as best I can tell....they're all in the box they were shipped in.

When you read the ads now, you'll see me adding PENDING SALE if there's a buyer who's got a question (like...is there wood in it...or trucks in it). SOLD means SOLD. 

Also, I'm noticing that folks don't realize there is a second and third page to the list of stuff to sell. The stuff selling is just the stuff on the first page. Shad has it set up to display a fixed number of items.

Lastly...if you send an MLS message to me, please include your email address. That messaging system is a poor substitute for email I've found...and besides, I get every message forwarded to my email...but I can't reply because Shad's protected your email addresses.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

the Hartford lots are full lots. they have wood, parts, and trucks.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

For all of you that bought some of Jim's stuff, before I can ship most of it, I need to box stuff up and weigh it. Boxing won't happen until next week, as it takes Staples that long to ship the large outer boxes for cars and engines to me. Once stuff is boxed, I'll figure the shipping and email you payment instructions. Hang in there.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Pushing this up top again. I've listed the remainder of his GRR tools, kits, and electronics gear for sale. Go look in the classifieds here. 

Next major push will be to sell his railroad book collection.  If you're into logging, there's lots of stuff coming.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No link Mikey...


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally got the books from Jim's library that I'm selling posted in the classifieds. If you're into logging railroad books, he had quite a good collection. I've provided links to the Amazon summary for each book I could find on Amazon. The ad is at Jim's books for sale.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Too many folks are having problems getting to the actual book list of the books for sale. It's here... Jim Francis's books for sale .


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Mike, did you ever get my PM about the narrow gauge caboose book? 

Later, 

K


----------

